

Ad Innovation Conference, September 14 at YC - jl
http://adinnovationconference.com/

======
pg
I'd like remind everyone that, as it says on the site, this conference is for
"anyone working at an ad agency, advertiser, or publisher," because we seem to
have a lot of people trying to register who don't fall into one of those 3
categories.

~~~
danielharan
We're working on ML algos we license to DSPs... I'd love to meet startups
working on different parts of the ecosystem.

Are we not welcome?

~~~
mkramlich
They want to "sell", not to be sold to.

~~~
danielharan
It's not sales as much as collaboration. Lots of us only have point solutions.
Unless we have exits very soon, the most viable approach is to partner to
offer more complete solutions.

------
andreyf
Will videos of the talks be published?

~~~
FJB
I hope so....

------
sahillavingia
Just a note, you can't seem to choose "0" as the number of guests that you'll
bring along.

~~~
Shenglong
Seems to work for me. Wish I was eligible :( I'd pay a flight down for this...
anyone want to bring me as a guest?

~~~
sahillavingia
They fixed it.

------
jfager
A free 3-hour conference at YC headquarters? How many microseconds after this
was announced did it take to fill up?

~~~
Shenglong
Not even that - the conference material itself sounds pretty awesome.

------
kapilkale
Very cool, guys. Great way to create leads and get feedback for the startups
involved.

------
look_lookatme
Great idea. Would love to a version of this on the east coast.

------
look_lookatme
Is there a list of advertising industry YC companies?

------
Raphael
Advertisements are lame.

------
sentios
Is pg going to be there?

------
klbarry
If this was in NYC I would sign up in a flash.

